# The "Bay"



## NYEric (Sep 5, 2016)

Recently there have been a bunch of interesting auctions on eBay, from OZ and other sources. Blooming Paph Gloria Naugles, Wossner Vietnam Star, multi-growth sangii, multi-growth charlesworthi.. Last night, however, someone got the steal of the year, a 7 growth blooming charlesworthii album for less than $85!!!!!!!! :viking: Please someone, tell me you bought it as a Xmas present for me!


----------



## troy (Sep 5, 2016)

I know why the charelsworthii sold so cheap, it is much less showy than the regular form, has so much color, so much better, thats fact!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 5, 2016)

Different strokes..


----------



## Hien (Sep 5, 2016)

yes , I notice a lot of very nice plants too, last week, suddenly 12 different godefroyae plants listed at once (as well as many orchidzone and other vendors) with good price and nice flowers 
But I am in a crisis amid the spider mite infestation or "some thing" that anything I bring in the collection now would just be new items on the bugs' gourmet dinner menu.


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 5, 2016)

And to think, I just gave a friend a 14 growth chuck alba for free 2 weeks ago.oke:oke:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2016)

troy said:


> I know why the charelsworthii sold so cheap, it is much less showy than the regular form, has so much color, so much better, thats fact!!!



BTW, the charles album would be the nicest thing in your collection! :evil:


----------



## troy (Sep 6, 2016)

Uhh not true, actually I don't think the green charlies are not that bad, I thought about bidding but they require such a cool rest, I can not provide that, the best paph in my collection is a newly acquired flask of ichiro suzuki x hangianum


----------



## silence882 (Sep 6, 2016)

I snagged one of the non-blooming Gloria Naugles from OZ. I've wanted a nice GN for a long time.


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 6, 2016)

silence882 said:


> I snagged one of the non-blooming Gloria Naugles from OZ. I've wanted a nice GN for a long time.



Me too...couldn't resist. I have one from another source that looks healthy (e.g., 2 healthy growths) but never blooms so thought I would give the OZ breeding a try.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 6, 2016)

The GN that I wanted went for $66!!
I totally forgot about it and went to a movie.
Im super upset!!!! 
It was so pretty!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2016)

The fact that they were actually auctioning some in bloom was amazing, I have plenty of GN non-bloomers! BTW, thanks for the Paph.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 7, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> The GN that I wanted went for $66!!
> I totally forgot about it and went to a movie.
> Im super upset!!!!
> It was so pretty!



snip.pl

works a treat!


----------



## Hien (Sep 7, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> The GN that I wanted went for $66!!
> I totally forgot about it and went to a movie.
> Im super upset!!!!
> It was so pretty!


 don't be too upset, I notice whenever I have my eyes on something, if I don't bid usually the final price ends too low (so I would wonder , gee what a steal, I could have that) , but if i join the bidding , suddenly it skyrockets to the moon . and I wish someone would join the bidding at the last minute to rescue me from the plant that would have me eating instant noodle for a month and longing for the next pay check.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 7, 2016)

I totally agree with what you said. It is strange how it is sometimes!
but that GN was just my flower! 

OZ listed two for buy it now price, but I did not like those flowers.
They also listed a few for auction, and I only like one particular one.
Oh, well...

I have had quite a bit of drama with GN, which added even more excitement.
I had thrown away a few because of spots on the leaves. 
A couple of nurseries had many GN but all looked liked crap with spots and rots all over. 

I am now nursing three GN plants that are supposedly of a flowering size.
Then I have a few seedlings.

The one I miseed on eBay might have been a great clone that would flower on a regular basis, but now that I missed it, I'd like to think that it might flower again in 10 years! hahahaha


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 7, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> snip.pl
> 
> works a treat!



Is that a auto bidding service of some sort??


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2016)

Did anyone here get that pale Hanne Popow from OZ a few days ago?


----------



## trdyl (Oct 13, 2016)

Hanne Popow? 

If you mean #717 St Ouen....
I wasn't really planning on adding another Phrag, but when I saw that one I could not resist.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2016)

Son of a ...  Nice pickup. I stopped at $80. Since I didn't get that I got 4 nice OZ Phrags from Tony of Letstalkplants!


----------



## trdyl (Oct 13, 2016)

Yep, I am one of those last few seconds bidders so as not to give other much if any reaction time. Sometimes I get it, sometimes I don't. At least you know who has a piece of it now. I am quite curious how close to true color that photo is. Hopefully it shows up tomorrow.

I felt the same way when you snagged Prissy.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 13, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Is that a auto bidding service of some sort??



yep.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2016)

trdyl said:


> I felt the same way when you snagged Prissy.


Ok, now I know what to trade.


----------



## trdyl (Oct 14, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Ok, now I know what to trade.



It depends on the Prissy...but Ralph Goldner 'Opal' would work too. :evil:


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 14, 2016)

Hien said:


> ...crisis amid the spider mite infestation or "some thing" that anything I bring in the collection now would just be new items on the bugs' gourmet dinner menu.



have you identified them as spider mites?
feel free to pm me a photo, if you've got one


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2016)

trdyl said:


> It depends on the Prissy...but Ralph Goldner 'Opal' would work too. :evil:


We will see. There are also some new Don Wimber flavums in production.


----------



## abax (Oct 15, 2016)

Might someone enlighten me as to why OZ plants on ebay
look so yellow and washed out as though they've been
exposed to too much sun? Is it bad camera, bad lighting
or what? I hesitate to bid on such plants.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2016)

Lots of light? You can't beat OZ for big Phrags.


----------

